# I see lot's of guys leave their plow blade up...



## Jetboy (Oct 25, 2006)

...that can't be good for the front end suspension. Am I correct?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yes sir you are.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I take mine off when we are done plowing, unless it's supposed to snow over the next few days. I don't like driving around with the plow hanging on the front, because like you said, it adds a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jetboy;550248 said:


> ...that can't be good for the front end suspension. Am I correct?


Is that driving down the road, when they park to run in and get a cup of coffee, while they are plowing?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you got a pm duca


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I think he mean people who done with snowplow and leave plow up on truck for long time.

I saw one that been do that have bend joints because it been stay up for 1 month.

For me I would try keep plow down on ground when you done.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i put my down like its a bad habit. but if the truck is still running and your going in to get gas or whatever i could leaving it hang. but some people leave them up when they go in wally world or any store.


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

When I start driving my truck, especially next winter, I'll have to drive with the blade up.

I have nowhere to store the blade where it's easily accessible when the snow starts flying, so I'll have to leave 'er attached. I do however, even now, always put the blade down when it's parked. In the summer when I get it fixed, I'll obviously leave the blade off, but once that first snow flies, I'll probably have to leave it on....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Not only does it take a toll on your suspension, but the more important reason to ALWAYS lower it when you're not behind the wheel is the safety factor. It's a heavy mechanical device that can fail and come crashing down for whatever reason,on it's own failure or your kid's or dog tripping the lever. Somebody's foot or worse might take the hit.ANY raised implement should always be lowered to the ground when the operator's not sitting in the seat.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I always drop mine for the reasons stated above, safety and less toll on the suspension. Doesn't matter if I'm parking the truck for the night or just refueling. If it isn't going to snow within a day or two, I take it off.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I see a few people around here that leave there plows up for a couple of days, there is a garage a couple of miles away that have a 90's chevy sitting and they always leave the blade up for days, you would think they would know better?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i usually put the plow on the night before a storm and take it off the night after the storm. and whether i park the truck for 1 min or more i always put the blade down. i cant stand when people leave thier blade up when they are away from the truck.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I drop my plow all of the time, even at red lights. It really makes people pee themselves when you drop it when they walk in the crosswalk in front of you LOL Which is the only reason I do it.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

my parking brake isnt the greatest so the plow kinda helps that out .... exp with teh truck being a stick lol


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't even see a reason for leaving it up in the air. When I was looking for a plow truck, and the driver had it suspended for no reason, the truck lost points. I see that as preventative maintenance. That's not only dangerous for someone who may be next to it if it fails, but also on the ball joints, shocks, coils/springs, ect...

I don't know about red lights, but anytime you get out of the truck I think it should be dropped.


----------



## Jetboy (Oct 25, 2006)

I guess I didn't really say it but some figured it out anyways. I'm talking about guys leaving the blade up for weeks at a time. One person in fact (someone on my route to work) will leave his up all summer.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

sometimes I have to drive half an hour to 45 minutes just to get to the place i plow. That 5 minutes I take to get gas I doubt it will make a big difference if the plow is up or down. But when I am done for the night the plow goes down.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;550292 said:


> i put my down like its a bad habit. but if the truck is still running and your going in to get gas or whatever i could leaving it hang. but some people leave them up when they go in wally world or any store.


Leaving ur plow up is a good thing ( especially when going into stores like that ) because then it cant be stolen.....but when its parked at ur shop or house when not in use, certainly drop it down!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

creativedesigns;550753 said:


> Leaving ur plow up is a good thing ( especially when going into stores like that ) because then it cant be stolen.....but when its parked at ur shop or house when not in use, certainly drop it down!


actually i could steal it the same either way. if its up in the air i dont have to hurt my back i can just sit aginst it and push up with my legs. most people steal pumps not blades. an my pump is lock to the truck


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;550819 said:


> actually i could steal it the same either way. if its up in the air i dont have to hurt my back i can just sit aginst it and push up with my legs. most people steal pumps not blades. an my pump is lock to the truck


u must have very strong legs then!!! lol


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;550819 said:


> actually i could steal it the same either way. if its up in the air i dont have to hurt my back i can just sit aginst it and push up with my legs. most people steal pumps not blades. an my pump is lock to the truck


If most people steal pumps, not blade, I'm really lucky. The pump for my plow is inside the engine compartment, on the block.

If it's during a storm, or whatever, and I have the plow on, I'll drop it whenever I'm stopped for anything longer than a red light. Shut it off to get gas, go into a store, waiting for a train, park it overnight, anything; the plow'll go down. For safety mainly, but also because I want as little wear and tear on my already beat-up truck as possible.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Krieger91;551049 said:


> If most people steal pumps, not blade, I'm really lucky. The pump for my plow is inside the engine compartment, on the block.
> 
> If it's during a storm, or whatever, and I have the plow on, I'll drop it whenever I'm stopped for anything longer than a red light. Shut it off to get gas, go into a store, waiting for a train, park it overnight, anything; the plow'll go down. For safety mainly, but also because I want as little wear and tear on my already beat-up truck as possible.


ya i dout there gonna steal your under the hood pump. but like meyer's and western if there not lockd one day ull come out and it will be gone. even lockd it dont take long to get off. my cousin didnt know where the key for his was and it needed rebuilt middle of a storm so i cut the lock off with a hack saw in a couple mins


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My goes down. 

If a person or a kid walks around the front of your blade with it up the bottom corners can do a number on their shin, legs etc..Leaving it up for security is not even a concern, I don't think it's happing. If I was worried I would just park it up against a building or a curb.


----------

